# what would be the value of a used Oklahoma Joe?



## graybeard (May 27, 2009)

A few years old but made from 1/4 steel!>>>>> IT IS MADE OF 3/16 STEEL AND NOT 1/4 INCH. I'm looking at this smoker to buy and will be selling my double door after one year of great use and enjoyment.

Thanks, 
beard


----------



## div (May 27, 2009)

1/4 man thats some heavy duty sheet ..ooo


----------



## erain (May 27, 2009)

Div is right, and that sheet aint cheap these days. ck steel prices.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2009)

I have an old New Braunsfeld Red River;



She's 1/4" CR steel and a great little smoker.I have modded her for reverse flow,but only helped her efficiency.In my honest opinion(if you are selling) is to ask at least $200.00 for her. Those in the know will appreciate it(depending on condition).If buying and the dude doesn't know what's up,well
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Then take hima rack of spares when you cook on it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Hope that answers your question;good luck and

SMOKE HAPPY  :)-
bbqfans     aka     Old School BBQ


----------



## rickw (May 27, 2009)

It also depends on the size an condition. If you look at the Horizon smokers that will give ya an idea on how much one would run new. Ok Joes aint made like that now a days.


----------



## jamesb (May 28, 2009)

Agree with RickW, value is going to be based on size and condition. The original OK Joes pits were fully welded, no bolt togethers and should last a lifetime... I would value them more than most.


----------



## graybeard (May 28, 2009)

This is the 20 inch model and the main smoke box is 40 inches long and the firebox is 20X20. Total lengh is 66 inches long. 

Hey jamesb. I'm puzzled now by what you said. The legs on this one are bolted on. 
As far as condition how could it not be almost perfect having 1/4 steel other than surface rust?

beard


----------



## jamesb (May 28, 2009)

Sorry for the confustion. The originals were all welded. Over the years, there were changes made to lower the cost and make shipping easier (ie:bolt on legs). As long as it's not rusted out, it should be good to go... Is the firebox welded or bolted on?


----------



## graybeard (May 28, 2009)

another good question James B. The firebox is bolted on but it does have the steel spoke wheels. 

beard


----------



## jdt (May 28, 2009)

did you caliper it? I have never seen a 1/4 inch one that was bolted firebox, not even the walmart 3/16 ones were bolted sfb, I suspect its one of the 10-11 gauge sheetmetal ones from academy, $449 new, the fact you say its a couple years old sheds doubt also, OK Joes sold out in 1998 and there was only small window of time they were selling the 3/16 ones to sams and select walmarts, if it was 1/4 inch it has to be 10 years old at least or a horizon which are identical to the early joes.


----------



## graybeard (May 28, 2009)

OK, here's the update. It is 3/16 and not 1/4.  Could this be a deal breaker??

beard


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2009)

3/16 is still better than much of what is being produced today if its in decent shape it should last a very long time.


----------



## txbbqman (May 28, 2009)

To answer your original question....I would say it would definetly depend on how good of shape it is in, I would want to see it first and like Piney said 3/16 is still better than what a lot of folks are putting out these days.

I would say it should be worth somewhere between $100 - $200 dollars, if you are trying to sell I would start at $200 and let someone talk you down. If you are looking to Buy I would offer $100 and negotiate your way to a price you are comfortable paying

Good Luck and Happy Smokes


----------



## 1894 (May 28, 2009)

Worth nothing to you if you wait too long and someone else scoops it up


----------



## graybeard (May 28, 2009)

OK, I bought it and it's in my front yard sitting in my trailer. I gave $200 and am somewhat please. It looks twice as big as my double door. I may post pics later. I'll also run the serial number and maybe get some true facts. BTW, it has wooden handles. 
later,

beard


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2009)

Congrats and we'll be waiting on those pics


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 28, 2009)

I bought one of these (OK Joe Longhorn) used last spring. The guy I got it from said they are around $450 new when he bought it. I paid almost that much at two years old due to the fact that it has several custom modifications (plasma torch and welding involved). I love the heck out of this smoker and would recommend it to anyone. If this one you are looking at is almost perfect in condition, maybe start around $250 - $300 and see what you can get away with. You won't be disappointed.

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs (May 28, 2009)

Thief! Thief! 
You stole that thing!
Happy smoking. You will be happy with your purchase.

Dave


----------



## rickw (May 28, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics. For that price it's not bad, I know what the Horizons cost and their not cheap. Then again they're some heavy duty units.


----------



## partyshackbbq (May 28, 2009)

heres a 1/4 inch model with tuning plates . Just curious as there are some knowledgeable smoker people here. How much do you think its worth. 



had it mounted on its own custom trailer and still have the trailer.


----------



## graybeard (May 28, 2009)

hey partyshack. You shouldn't hijack a thread if you want more replies but I know a guy that has one kinda like yours. I think he told me he paid $1200 for his 10 years ago!! He gets that sucker hot and doesn't even smoke with the horizontal part. He puts all his food in the vertical!
What's the story behind yours?

beard


----------



## partyshackbbq (May 29, 2009)

sorry i wasn't trying to hijack you. I was just giving you a pic of a 1/4 inch thick oklahoma joes. Plus its not really for sale. You can't find these things


----------



## jdt (May 29, 2009)

That is the Ranger Model with the verticle, there was a 20 inch one close to me recently for $1000 and it only lasted two days on craigslist. 
The 16 inch version is $1479 and the 20 inch are $1825 brand new at the local horizon dealer, anyone that tells you OK Joes are different than horizons should do a little research, Roger Davidson the owner of Horizon was the production manager for OK Joes and is brother to Joe Davidson, the Joe in OK Joes, so technically you can get the exact same thing, just under a different name. 

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.co...ers/Categories


----------



## txbbqman (May 29, 2009)

Nice score Beard, can't wait to see pics. You are sure gonna like that OK Joe.
I love mine.

I will be away until Monday...headed out to the lake again, hope to see some pics when I get back


----------



## 1894 (May 29, 2009)

Just an hour after my " if you don't grab it.... " post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Congrats !! Looks like you done did good


----------



## rickw (May 29, 2009)

That's a fact!


----------



## partyshackbbq (May 29, 2009)

thanks for the info, as a matter of fact Joe saw ours at bixby and was talking it up. Joe is cooking out of the royal oak trailer now


----------



## graybeard (May 30, 2009)

I sold my double door TODAY! I put it on CL and it sold the very next day. I will miss that smoker. That's the one I bought exactly 1 year ago and I smoked a butt along with some ribs each and every week!! 52 butts in 52 weeks. That grill was still like brand new and the make shift (deflector)broiler pan held up the entire time. I'll be smoking a butt in my Oklahoma Joe in the morning and I'm anxious to see the differences between the two. I hope my Okie Joe will smoke longer between loads. 
I kinda wish that I kept my Char-Broil but oh well! 

beard


Ps, txbbqman, looks like we'll have some stuff to talk about when you get back. 
THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT WITH MY OLD AND NEW SMOKER!
PPS, I guess I will dump my old avitar and put up my new, old , Okie Joe.


----------



## rickw (May 30, 2009)

Come on now, where's the pics


----------



## jdt (Jun 1, 2009)

days later even....


----------



## 1894 (Jun 1, 2009)

It's Monday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How was the lake ? 
 Oh yea , and about those pics ???? ...


----------



## graybeard (Jun 2, 2009)

OK, here's my Oklahoma Joe, 20 incher. 

beard


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome Looking smoker ya got there graybeard, looks mighty familiar

This is mine, looks like the same model 



The lake was awesome as usual, good food, cold beer, and caught plenty of fish


----------

